# So loving my bike...



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been riding off and on all summer, not to anywhere except the circuit of home, work, childcare, school...occasionally a jaunt around the neighborhood or to the store 9-10 blocks away.

I started out riding the monster Schwinn, the old 7 speed I have with the massive seat. I used it because the new bike I had bought, a Schwinn mid-grade hybrid (7 speed, don't remember what it's called, too lazy to look) was the most uncomfortable thing I have ever inserted into my body. Yes I say inserted because that's what it felt like. It felt like the seat went into my ass just far enough to exert excruciating pressure on both hip bones (from the inside) as well as my sciatic. I would lose feeling in my right hand while riding it....

That plus it felt like I had to position my feet somewhere BEHIND and under me to find the pedals. Not pleasant or secure feeling.

I rode the antique until some weirdo punk that was running around with my stepson slashed both my and my daughter's bike tires, which forced me to use the torture device.

Now I love it! I no longer feel like I'm wearing it inside my body. I do still get tingles in my right hand but other than that minor irritation it's great. That minor irritation will improve...I can sit up and shake it out, it's a matter of strengthening muscles to relieve that pressure and that just takes a little time.

I haven't been riding for a few weeks but I vowed we'd ride regularly to school this week, and today (day 2 of school) that's what we did. I'll pick them up on bike and we'll cycle home tonight. Plus I ride home and back at lunch (about 15 min each way, gives me 1/2 hour with the dogs, not too bad). It was a great day for bike riding, just a little chilly (enough to keep me from sweating too much on the gradual hills). I soooo want to teach Klaus to run with me when I'm riding but on the other hand I know that there is no way I can teach him without having him yank me over at some point.

And that will hurt.
Eventually, I'll do it anyway. 
Love my bike.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a bike for Xmas a couple years back. I rode it once and the inner tube got a puncture, which we can't fix. That was it, haven't ridden it since. Disappointing, because there is nothing like the wind in your hair, and that tingly feeling you get in your thighs after a long ride.

Glad you're enjoying your riding. I should get my bike fixed and take it out!


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 6, 2012)

I prefer the rumble of an engine between my legs and the wind in my hair too.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2012)

> I started out riding the monster Schwinn, the old 7 speed I have with the massive seat. I used it because the new bike I had bought, a Schwinn mid-grade hybrid (7 speed, don't remember what it's called, too lazy to look) *was the most uncomfortable thing I have ever inserted into my body.* Yes I say inserted because that's what it felt like. It felt like the seat went into my ass just far enough to exert excruciating pressure on both hip bones (from the inside) as well as my sciatic. I would lose feeling in my right hand while riding it....



Damn girl! Are you peddling your azz?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 7, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I got a bike for Xmas a couple years back. I rode it once and the inner tube got a puncture, which we can't fix. That was it, haven't ridden it since. Disappointing, because there is nothing like the wind in your hair, and that tingly feeling you get in your thighs after a long ride.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your riding. I should get my bike fixed and take it out!


 
Yeah, tires are flipping EXPENSIVE. I spent more on fixing my girl's tires than I did on the bike itself. Because the little shit used a knife, he ruined the tires as well as the tubes, so everything had to be replaced. 

I use tubes with slime in them, that takes care of the small punctures (from goat heads and such). 

I also learned that it is EXTREMELY important to keep your air pressure at the right level. I check the air in our tires every couple of days when we're riding...and every time I ride if the bikes are sitting. If you let the air get low you will get flats, guaranteed. The girl at the bike shop taught me that, and we haven't gotten a single flat (except from the tire slashing) since. We rode all summer long. I keep all my tires at 65 lbs right now.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm waiting till she gets just a LITTLE bit taller, then I'll get her a 26" hybrid, a good one, and that should see her through to college.

I hope.


----------



## waltky (Sep 8, 2012)

On Noomi's new pic...

... Uncle Ferd thinks she's...

... the cutest lil' thing...

... dat ever rubbed red-flanel underware...

... up an' down a washboard.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 8, 2012)

you know there are many different saddles on the market right?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes. I have a wonderful one on the bike I'm not riding anymore. But I'm doing okay with the one that came on the bike now. I just had to get used to it.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Yes. I have a wonderful one on the bike I'm not riding anymore. But I'm doing okay with the one that came on the bike now. I just had to get used to it.



what does "wonderful" mean? I was in the biking industry for 5+ yrs. Does it mean "fit"? "quality of construction"? "style"? I ask because most saddles that come on bikes that cost < a few $100 are junk. They look really kewl but are poorly designed, poorly made and weigh a ton. One of the cheapest comfort modifications one can make to a bike is swapping out a saddle. Comfort is very important, not to mention safer especially when you mentioned that you went numb in your hand 
Important thing is to get a conversation going w/ someone at the shop about fit/sizing & comfort &/or do the research yourself. Some shops just sell "toys" (bikes that cost under $400) and are not overly concerned, or more likely- qualified about the proper sizing/fit of a bike. 

Good to see that you are out there riding, just make sure its set-up properly for someone your size


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not a giantess. The factory saddle is ok, the bike is under $400. The other saddle feels like a luxury car seat, lol but I'm not motivated to switch them.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2012)

Monday is payday, and I'm going to take the bike in, get it fitted and have it winterized, whatever that might entail. It's making a little rattling noise in a few of the gears so I'm going to figure out what that is, make sure that nothing's rubbing funky with the brakes which have been working really well, but they get a workout so I'll have them checked. I have decided the seat needs to move back, I didn't even know I could do that until ABS mentioned fitting and I looked it up online and discovered "fore and aft" adjustment exists, wow. Anyway, I'll let them do that in the shop, they have the tools and can help me and I won't have to hurt my fingers, I hate doing that sort of thing...

Something I'm noticing....my BACK feels better these last few days! The constant burning sensation that I've dealt with for the last 20 years is lessening and sometimes gone altogether. I didn't expect that. I know that when I'm on that dirt bike trail I'm using my upper body a lot to balance/move the bike around, and I can feel it in my shoulders and core. 

I love bicycling!


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 28, 2012)

No Harley?

I would recommend a Heritage to get you started, then onto a Street Glide.

Chicks look great on either.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2012)

Silly it's a Schwinn.

My ride is an Explorer and I wish I had something bigger.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 28, 2012)

derailleurs need minor adjustments, from time to time, or it may have become a little loose.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I prefer the rumble of an engine between my legs and the wind in my hair too.



I like getting there10 times as fast and not tired. I get my exercise from backing up my 780 pound machine.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Love my bike.



Me too!  It sounds crazy, but I don't even own a car.  I travel quite a bit for work, so I'm always renting a car, but at my home, I prefer to run errands on a bicycle.  So much quicker to get around in a city and of course cheaper...parking costs are outrageous!

I'm thinking about investing in a new bike as the my current one is wearing heavily and was never very good to begin with.  I've got my eye on this:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Wear your helmet, ride with situation awareness and be safe!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2012)

I know, I haven't been wearing my helmet but I will next week, I can't ride this much without a helmet, I'm going to eventually biff and we have a lot of elderly drivers.

I'm also going to get some sort of backpack or belly bag.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Monday is payday, and I'm going to take the bike in, get it fitted and have it winterized, whatever that might entail. It's making a little rattling noise in a few of the gears so I'm going to figure out what that is, make sure that nothing's rubbing funky with the brakes which have been working really well, but they get a workout so I'll have them checked. I have decided the seat needs to move back, I didn't even know I could do that until ABS mentioned fitting and I looked it up online and discovered "fore and aft" adjustment exists, wow. Anyway, I'll let them do that in the shop, they have the tools and can help me and I won't have to hurt my fingers, I hate doing that sort of thing...
> 
> Something I'm noticing....my BACK feels better these last few days! The constant burning sensation that I've dealt with for the last 20 years is lessening and sometimes gone altogether. I didn't expect that. I know that when I'm on that dirt bike trail I'm using my upper body a lot to balance/move the bike around, and I can feel it in my shoulders and core.
> 
> I love bicycling!



The back pain improvement is likely due to the fact that you are strengthening your abdominals and lats, giving your back more support.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah the bike I'm using is a trail bike. I want a straight up street bike too, for the days when I just want to get somewhere fast. 

My car has essentially been parked for the entire week and at least part of last week.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Monday is payday, and I'm going to take the bike in, get it fitted and have it winterized, whatever that might entail. It's making a little rattling noise in a few of the gears so I'm going to figure out what that is, make sure that nothing's rubbing funky with the brakes which have been working really well, but they get a workout so I'll have them checked. I have decided the seat needs to move back, I didn't even know I could do that until ABS mentioned fitting and I looked it up online and discovered "fore and aft" adjustment exists, wow. Anyway, I'll let them do that in the shop, they have the tools and can help me and I won't have to hurt my fingers, I hate doing that sort of thing...
> ...


 
Bingo.


----------



## dblack (Oct 1, 2012)

I love my bike too. Started riding about a year ago on a Fuji crosstown hybrid. Got into long distance touring and got a Surly Long Haul Trucker. I ride 100 - 200 miles a week. Biking has been a godsend for me. Clears the mind, plus I've lost gobs of weight.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Yupper...my route, only 1.5 miles each way...there's not much I can do about that, so I try to really push for speed up the hills and sometimes hit the up/down trail that kills me...I didn't hit it today but I'm going to tomorrow. Plus I just do it over and over....and i try to take the bike whenever I can to run errands.


----------



## dblack (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Yupper...my route, only 1.5 miles each way...there's not much I can do about that, so I try to really push for speed up the hills and sometimes hit the up/down trail that kills me...I didn't hit it today but I'm going to tomorrow. Plus I just do it over and over....and i try to take the bike whenever I can to run errands.



That's awesome. I first got into it when my car shot craps and I didn't feel like replacing it. I work from home, so didn't need much in the way of transportation and managed to get by on just a bike for several months - in the suburbs at that.

Later, I was talked into doing an overnight bike-camping trip with some friends in the NJ Pine Barrens and really fell in love with the notion of bike touring. That's when I got my 'Trucker' (a heavy duty bike designed for carrying stuff) and started taking the longer rides. A couple of weekends ago we did a 200-mile three-day trip through DE, camping and riding around the state. The absolute best way to travel IMHO. Now I'm looking into planning a multi-week bike tour of Europe. I'll have to save up for that one, but I think it will be worth it.\



koshergrl said:


> Yeah the bike I'm using is a trail bike. I want a straight up street bike too, for the days when I just want to get somewhere fast.
> 
> My car has essentially been parked for the entire week and at least part of last week.



If you aren't too demanding in terms of 'performance', you might check out the Surly "Long Haul Trucker". It sort of splits the difference between a mountain bike and a road bike, without being as 'soft and mushy' as a typical hybrid. Surly focuses on building solid bikes that are comfortable to ride and rugged for long rides.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2012)

Grats. It's great exercise..and a fun way to get around.

Better then a boat..


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Plus the risk of drowning is almost nil.

If the boys had stuck around, I would have made a go of the boat.


----------



## dblack (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Plus the risk of drowning is almost nil.
> 
> If the boys had stuck around, I would have made a go of the boat.



Hey.. let's not get crazy. Love my bike, but a boat would be pretty sweet as well. Nice forty foot live-aboard.... that's the life!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

18 foot seaswirl...rip.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I know, I haven't been wearing my helmet but I will next week, I can't ride this much without a helmet, I'm going to eventually biff and we have a lot of elderly drivers.
> 
> I'm also going to get some sort of backpack or belly bag.



omg...*smacking you upside your dumbass head*


80% of fatal bike deaths are prevented by what......by what.....


o brain buckets...the kids always have them on in pics on fakebook.....

i cant believe you some times...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2012)

o hell her dumbass wouldnt wear a life jacket


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

I started wearing my helmet this week!

I wore a lifejacket for my only boating excursion!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

While pedaling along this morning, winding through the neighborhood, what should I spy but a huge splat of bear shit!

Nice to know they're roaming about the neighborhood...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2012)

tie the helmet....it will stay on when the bear is chewing on your head.....


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not worried about the bear chewing my head...I'm worried about him starting at my ass and eating me alive.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Which is the way they do it. They hold your head down and start gnawing on your backside.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 2, 2012)

why didn't you post this in the Politics sub-forum like you did w/ your two religion threads


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Fuck you, dipshit.

Incidentally, I posted my threads in Politics because it's where the terrorist apologists posted their dumbshit threads about how much they love terrorists.

After all, Islam isn't just a religion...


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Fuck you, dipshit.
> 
> Incidentally, I posted my threads in Politics because it's where the terrorist apologists posted their dumbshit threads about how much they love terrorists.
> 
> After all, Islam isn't just a religion...



So two wrongs make a right? What page of the Good Book is that on? I forgot.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing at all wrong about it. It's political.

But please continue to obsess over it. It makes you look exceptionally odd.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Nothing at all wrong about it. It's political.
> 
> But please continue to obsess over it. It makes you look exceptionally odd.



Me pointing-out the fact that you're posting religious threads in the politics forum makes me look odd  Then, you melting-down over me pointing it out AND you justifying it w/ the UN Christian retort of "well someone else did it so its OK" also makes me look odd.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Actually, those threads are political. It's about the dishonesty of those who support terrorism while at the same time condemning Christianity. That is not a religious, but a political, discussion.

As were the multiple articles illustrating the current rash of Islamic violence and murder.


----------



## techieny (Oct 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which is the way they do it. They hold your head down and start gnawing on your backside.



I'm very good at gnawing!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2012)

Are you guys buying your bikes at garage sales?
  It sure sounds like it. No self respecting Bike shop would sell you a bike without properly fitting you to it.
 You cant just buy a bike and expect it to be comfortable. Ladies should expect a "ladies" seat option and placement on the rails should be adjusted,as well as different length stems for proper reach to help avoid hand numbness.
Expect more from your local bike shop. If they dont want to work with you find another shop.
Or at least ask them to help for a small fee. If they still look at you funny ? Find a shop that knows what they are doing.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 7, 2012)

Get a Harley or a sportsbike. I have both and couldn't be happier!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> derailleurs need minor adjustments, from time to time, or it may have become a little loose.



Most derailleur problems are from stretched cables or the bike being dropped knocking the the derailleur out of alignment.
  The stops that adjust travel rarely need adjusting unless the derailleur is a piece of shit. 
Be sure that after purchasing your bike that you bring it in for your thirty day free tune up.
 If the shop doesnt offer one they suck. All bikes need a tune up after the initial break in period.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 7, 2012)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > derailleurs need minor adjustments, from time to time, or it may have become a little loose.
> ...



Quite true. Having had forty years of experience in bicycles and several of my own bicycle businesses, I certify what the poster says is accurate.

There are more and more bicycles now equipped with the excellent Shimano 7 and 8 speed hub transmissions. They never go our of adjustment, the chain never comes off and they never break. Plus, you can shift even when stopped. They are a great choice for around town, but work well for most touring, too. Just be certain to get the correct ratio between chainwheel and sprocket.


----------

